# Herding Instinct Certificate



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I am proud of my Tye passing his HIC today at 8 months. He also got good comments from the tester who is a herding judge. She said he could really take a hard correction well and that will make it easier to train. He wouldn't back away preferring to be with in a foot of the sheep and she hit the ground, stomped, and shouted and he ignored her so she tapped him hard on his muzzle and he backed up looked toward me then settled and listened to her and behaved. She said often that type of correction will frighten dogs and then they will not herd any more that day to have a stranger in a strange place with strange animals come down when they don't really know what they are doing. So I am proud of him.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG!!! Herding can be addictive though!


----------



## Gunnermom (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! Isn't it fun! I took both mine for their HIC and both passed. A little too far away and expensive for me to train in herding but it was fun.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats! Would love to herd!


----------

